
NBCUniversal has invested another $200M in BuzzFeed - JumpCrisscross
https://techcrunch.com/2016/11/21/nbcuniversal-doubles-down-on-buzzfeed/
======
MrZongle2
That's a lot of money to dump into a "fake news" (according to CNN's Jeff
Zucker: [http://dailycaller.com/2016/11/17/fake-news-flashback-cnn-
pr...](http://dailycaller.com/2016/11/17/fake-news-flashback-cnn-president-
says-buzzfeed-not-legitimate-news-organization/)) organization.

